# Pages Loading Slow



## tropics (May 22, 2018)

With the Twitter and FB logos trying to load it takes 15 to 30 secs to load
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (May 22, 2018)

Richie, I'm not sure what you mean, I got on just now w/no problems ?


----------



## tropics (May 22, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, I'm not sure what you mean, I got on just now w/no problems ?


*SMF Premier Membership*
While the main page is loading,after the first time the Top Left Corner with the wheel going round.It does not stop until Face Book Logo fully loads
Richie


----------

